# Your anti-desert island discs (or composers)...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

OK, what or who does NOT go on your iPod for your five-year sojourn on that desert island? Don't pull any punches, let us know!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

If I had nothing but the finest works of Verdi, Bellini and Donizetti curiosity might get the better of me after a while but I doubt I'd be listening to much music


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I could easily survive without anything pre-Beethoven.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Big names missing completely would be Handel, Telemann, Palestrina and Monteverdi.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

dgee said:


> If I had nothing but the finest works of Verdi, Bellini and Donizetti curiosity might get the better of me after a while but I doubt I'd be listening to much music


Except from the minimalist composers and John Cage as the only options to hear music on a desert island, these were pretty much the first names that came to my mind too as not so desirable ... Donizetti´s instrumental music is plesantly entertaining at least though, especially the string quartets, but other composers did better in that field.

If allowed 100 discs, I´d include the collective work "Messa per Rossini", where there´s a bit of Verdi, however.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

There would not be much Händel, Haydn, Mozart or Beethoven, very little Wagner, Sr or Jr, No Richard Strauss, No Hindemith, hardly any Reger, probably no Dvorak, certainly no Italian Romantic Opera or Zarzuela, very little music prior to J.S. Bach that is not for organ, absolutely no Vivaldi! ...opsa-lika, this list could go on forever... 

/ptr


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

On a desert(ed) island, certainly lots of 4'33" on repeat!


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

No Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, Saint-Saens, Puccini or Vivaldi. Actually given it's 5 years I'd fill it up with stuff I haven't heard yet. Then I can get to know lots of new music and all my old favourites will be fresh when I get back.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Certainly no avant garde composers and no Mahler. No need to make the situation more depressing than it is!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

No Ludovico Einaudi - if you consider him a classical composer. I don't.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

5 years trapped on a desert island? Sounds like a blessed relief from music. I'd probably use the ipod space for books and pictures while enjoying HIP Messiaen direct from the tropical birds themselves.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Omitted would be the following:

Benjamin Britten, Playful Pizzicato
Paganini, Theme from The Witches' Dance
Dvorak, Humoresque
Jaromir Weinberger, Schwanda the Bagpiper
Purcell, Drinking Songs

They are all far too 'consciously jolly'. If I had to listen to them over and over again while in solitary confinement on a desert island with only a slim chance of rescue, I'd go bonkers.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> I could easily survive without anything pre-Beethoven.


When I saw the topic I came to post the opposite of this.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I find this so aurally offensive I can't listen to more than a few seconds of it


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Stockhausen's Helicopter String Quartet....despite the possibility of a helicopter rescue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Chris said:


> I find this so aurally offensive I can't listen to more than a few seconds of it


Ah Chris! It's not just the aural phenomena, it's those outfits! Still, I place this as no better or worse than the Vienna Phil's New Year concert!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Stockhausen's Helicopter String Quartet....despite the possibility of a helicopter rescue.


So who was the first violin? Completely destroys the hierarchy! Great fun, though!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I "know" enough music -- in that I can play in my head without messing up too much -- that I probably wouldnt waste my iPod charge, and anything I didn't find myself playing probably wouldn't be worth it to me in the first place


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

This recording must and always will remain on my "desert island" list. The original 1913 version of VW's "London" Symphony:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

No composer or work is in principle excluded from my desert island collection. Of course when it is filled up, everyone and everything else must be left off. But that's mere logistics, not antagonism.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

You've created this exact topic before. Why start it up again?

No Paganini for me.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Ooops! I mis-read the title of the thread. I thought it said "desert island discs" instead of "*anti*-desert island discs".
Please disregard my last post!
:lol:


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> I could easily survive without anything pre-Beethoven.


I could easily survive without anything post-Beethoven.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

No Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff and Chopin for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't think I'd worry too much if my musical sustenance lacked anything by G & S.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I won't name any specific composers, but there wouldn't be much chamber music going with me to the island.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My ipod would probably remain pretty close to what it is now. I might refine some things though. I wouldn't take 50 Beethoven Symphony Cycles or 20 Piano Sonata Cycles. I'd cut it down to my most listened too, especially for things that I have lots of recordings of.

The only stuff I don't really like is the really "modern" or "avant-garde" works that are just too far out there for me, and none of that stuff is on my ipod now so I wouldn't have to cut it out. 

I might actually take some 20th century music though to maybe explore a little while I'm away. Boulez conducts Schoenberg or something just to occasionally break things up.

Bach to Mahler will be most of it though. And honestly, going back and listening to a lot of my big box sets: Philips Complete Mozart Edition, Hanssler's Bach Edition, etc. would probably take me a good long time anyway.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Let's see - no Mozart (check). No Tchaikovsky. No Chopin. No Lady Gaga . . . No Clint Black . . . Don't get me started.

Actually as others have suggested, this might be the perfect opportunity for me to immerse myself in Schoenberg or Boulez to finally connect with 100 year old cutting edge music that has had plenty of opportinuty to become popular but somehow has still failed in that regard.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

No Italian baroque composers, no Italian Opera and no avant-garde.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

No Dvorak, Elgar, Delius, Ives, Sibelius, Vivaldi, Mahler, Bruckner, and no orchestral Beethoven.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> You've created this exact topic before. Why start it up again?


Oops! Your memory is better than mine. But I don't feel guilty. If it wasn't for repeated thread topics, things would be mighty quiet around here!


----------

